# Puffer Help! What’s stuck in my pea puffers lip??



## ehubbard (Nov 8, 2020)

I have two pea puffers in my 30 gallon community tank. I woke up to see my female with some weird thing sticking out of her lip. I’m not sure what it is or how serious it is. I feel like it could possibly be a part of a snail shell but i’m not sure. Should i leave it and let it fall out on its own or should i do something?? 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

This forum is mostly for betta fish, but I'm sure we can help if we can!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

If you think is a piece of shell I would leave it and let it go on it's own, so you don't stress the fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Even though this is a Betta Forum, we are here to help any critter we can. We do not discriminate.  

How long has she had whatever it is stuck in her mouth? You don't indicate your country so we don't know if it's a full day or just an hour or so.

Is she acting normally? Trying to eat? Opening and closing her mouth frequently as if trying to dislodge? The conundrum is trying to pull it out if it's something she'd swallowed could hurt her but it it doesn't dislodge on its own that could her her, too.

As long as she's active and able to eat I'd give her some time.

There are several people on the Forum who have Puffers; hoping one of them will see this. If you don't receive response I'll make this a double post in "Other Fish."


----------



## ehubbard (Nov 8, 2020)

It’s been in there for about two days. She is swimming around and looking for food but i’m not sure if she can eat her food. Also i’m so sorry! I didn’t realize this was just for bettas i thought it was just fish emergencies and diseases! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As I explained this Forum is absolutely not just for Betta. We have members experienced with all species of fish. And your issue is not Puffer-specific; it could happen to a Betta as well.

Have you made any attempt to remove it? Does it appear to continue at the same length from his mouth? Can you answer the questions in Post #3?

I'll copy this to the "Other Fish" section for you should anyone check there but not here.


----------

